# Griffin 25 Mini BLACK



## Nilton (4/8/16)

Hey all

Urgently seeking a Griffin 25 Mini in Black. Please let me know who has stock and will purchase


----------



## Vapers Corner (4/8/16)

Nilton said:


> Hey all
> 
> Urgently seeking a Griffin 25 Mini in Black. Please let me know who has stock and will purchase




Hi, We have stock here: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/griffin-25-mini-rta-823


----------



## Nilton (4/8/16)

Thank you @Vapers Corner 

Order placed. Payment made. 

Please let me know when I can expect delivery? Thanks


----------



## Vapers Corner (4/8/16)

Nilton said:


> Thank you @Vapers Corner
> 
> Order placed. Payment made.
> 
> Please let me know when I can expect delivery? Thanks



Hi Nilton 

Our next day delivery cutoff is 15h00. But will push it for you. You can expect delivery tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nilton (4/8/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> Hi Nilton
> 
> Our next day delivery cutoff is 15h00. But will push it for you. You can expect delivery tomorrow.



@Vapers Corner you guys are F#%cken LEGENDS!!!

Made my entire week! Thanks a lot. Appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

